# Palomar II ,the final extention



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

2nd Loft rev 2-3 end.jpg2nd Loft rev 2-3 Front.jpg

Well it March and we are starting the second and last Palomar here at our compound in Baja. Our current breeding program is doing very well and now we need more room. Don’t say it I know you all told us so. The extension will give us the room we need to have our breeders and flyers. The new Loft will be 16 x 13 as that is all the real estate that I have for it. We have posted the last drawing and should be in the dirt in a week. Baja is very dry and warm so we get to miss all that SNOW stuff you all have been fighting. Palomar I is doing fine and will still be used. As it was not built for homers the new one will have them in mind and we might expand to a second breed after completion. So take a min and give us your feed back as we still have time to make some changes if needed


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really cool.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

completely wonderful.. you thought of everything.. hope it goes well.. the birds are going to thrive in there..

the only thing could be the OSB... it can damage with rain.. but being where you are it may be fine because it is dry most of the time..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> completely wonderful.. you thought of everything.. hope it goes well.. the birds are going to thrive in there..
> 
> the only thing could be the OSB... it can damage with rain.. but being where you are it may be fine because it is dry most of the time..


A lot of OSB is used here if it painted well it weathers ok, but with OSB being $18.00 a sheet and ½ shop grade plywood being $29.00 a sheet I have to go with the OSB and paint.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> A lot of OSB is used here if it painted well it weathers ok, but with OSB being $18.00 a sheet and ½ shop grade plywood being $29.00 a sheet I have to go with the OSB and paint.


get ya.... some would say if you can't afford what is best then you should not have them... but sounds like it will have to do and Im sure it will be fine.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Coool man!!! Your going to be busy!!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one suggestion, slope the avairy roof more, and use it for the landing board. Birds will always walk up to the trap.

http://www.cbspigeon.com/RicksLoft/


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

bhymer said:


> I have one suggestion, slope the avairy roof more, and use it for the landing board. Birds will always walk up to the trap.
> 
> http://www.cbspigeon.com/RicksLoft/


I like it that thank for the thought.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That looks like its going to be a nice cozy place for the birds.


----------

